# Gear list from new local guy



## Texan (Jan 29, 2015)

Sorry to blow up the threads I am not trying to troll 

Just got a new gear list from a local source I hve yet to use, 

It is 
Geneza pharma
Hardcore labs 
Pharma grade
Alpha pharma 
British dispensary 
And British dragon 
I thought the last to are out of business 

What do y'all think? 
I've heard of Geneza both good and bad


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 29, 2015)

and.................?????


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 29, 2015)

You can put plain oil in a vial and put whatever sticker you want on it.
There will be zero way to tell if what you're getting is actually from a specific UGL.

Also, there was just a thread on here about Alpha-Pharma where the dude almost lost his leg due to the impurities in the oil. 

Like I said in your other thread.
Pick one, pin that shit and get bloods a few weeks in.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 29, 2015)

Are you trying to rep or validate.  If it's local why put it out there.  Make a small purchase ($300 or less) and see if it works for you.  The ability to speak other locals who have tried that you know/trust would also be a good idea. 

If you're trying to rep you're in right form.  However, I can not condone open sourcing.  I believe it brings unwanted attention to this board and I believe only scammers would be foolish enough to be out in the open.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 29, 2015)

That is the holy Grail of illegal anabolics....

Consider urself lucky....   Most fascinating find since those little bastards found "One eyed Willys" treasure chest


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 30, 2015)

Texan said:


> Sorry to blow up the threads I am not trying to troll
> 
> Just got a new gear list from a local source I hve yet to use,
> 
> ...



Looks like a big list of fake ass gear from scumbag UGLs


----------



## Mastercrafter (Mar 13, 2015)

New to an old thread here. But geneza works well. Not me personally, but my friend swears by it. All he pins. Period


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 13, 2015)

Mastercrafter said:


> New to an old thread here. But geneza works well. Not me personally, but my friend swears by it. All he pins. Period


Thanks for the second hand testimonial.


----------



## 4everstrong (Mar 13, 2015)

Shit hole labs bud..


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Mar 13, 2015)

Mastercrafter said:


> New to an old thread here. But geneza works well. Not me personally, but my friend swears by it. All he pins. Period



Because that's the best he can get..


----------



## Shane1974 (Mar 13, 2015)

Never heard of 'em.


----------



## WWPJim (Mar 31, 2015)

makes me wary of trying new shit


----------



## mickems (Mar 31, 2015)

WWPJim said:


> makes me wary of trying new shit



nothing wrong with trying new stuff, as long as it's from a source you know and trust.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 31, 2015)

WWPJim said:


> makes me wary of trying new shit



What's your game?


----------



## youngslops (Apr 16, 2015)

Geneza meds is the real deal..their online with a click of a button customer service is second to none and are very helpfull. Besides the geneza brand which I use and have had great results from they carry many other topainful grade pharms. best of all they will reship if your order does not make it. Every product is described in depth for beginnerso who ate confused on what to buy. Each week a poduct is voted by the members to go 50% off and they give you free money  on wire transfers (sends $2000 and they'll give you $200 to spend when you like, the more you wire the more you get). Overall their gear is clean and lab tested...check out Geneza you won'the be disappointed! ●--●


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 16, 2015)

youngslops said:


> Geneza meds is the real deal..



Go shill your shit somewhere else.

Oh, and welcome to UGBB, TURD!


----------



## youngslops (Apr 16, 2015)

Any suggestions where to get my Adams apple shaved ..I'm a guy but I think I have unusually biget apple..any thoughts big clit


----------



## Beedeezy (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm Sure there are more than one person here willing to slit your throat free of charge.


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 17, 2015)

youngslops said:


> Any suggestions where to get my Adams apple shaved ..I'm a guy but I think I have unusually biget apple..any thoughts big clit



Probably from all the cocks rammed down your throat.  Maybe you should take a break.


----------

